
Ask HN: What do you use as a web based BOM management tool? - squeakywheel
I&#x27;m on the hunt for a web based app to manage hardware Bill of Materials (BOM).  I found https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ciiva.com&#x2F; and http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kimonex.com&#x2F; 
Have you had luck with either tool or do you have a better recommendation?
======
olegshilovitsky
Hi there, We are developing new kind of BoM management tool - openBoM. Please
check our website openbom.com and feel free to reach me out directly at
oleg@openbom.com

